# TTOC Badge



## subvertbeats (May 28, 2009)

Hi all

I received my membership pack a few days ago, but had also ordered a badge for the car - any ideas when I might expect that?

Cheers!


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Shouldn't be long, was it the enamel badge ? They are in stock, its just Andy does the Membership Packs and Cam the Merchandise. I can only assume Andys run out of his stock or it would have been in


----------



## subvertbeats (May 28, 2009)

Cheers mate, yeh it was the enamel badge.

I'll stay tuned....


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Greeting from sunny California, Rob correct I don't keep any stock of the badges so Cam will be dealing with that part of your order.


----------



## Jeffe (Jun 7, 2009)

Hello

I am new at this forum so please forgive my ignorance: How does one become a member? What does it cost and what do You guys get out of this membership? Are people from other countries welcome or is it specific for Great Britain? :?: :roll:

Thanks for information.


----------



## subvertbeats (May 28, 2009)

Hi jeffe

Check out www.ttoc.co.uk

Ben


----------



## Jeffe (Jun 7, 2009)

Thanks man, I will check the link. / Jeffe


----------



## subvertbeats (May 28, 2009)

wallsendmag said:


> Greeting from sunny California, Rob correct I don't keep any stock of the badges so Cam will be dealing with that part of your order.


Can you tell me how to get hold of Cam?

Thanks,

Ben


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Ben
I'll give him a call. Not your job to chase him, you are the customer after all.


----------



## subvertbeats (May 28, 2009)

nks mate much appreciated

its no biggie not in a rush just so long as i know its moving along somewhere and not lost in the system

8)


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

It won't be lost, I suspect Cam may have been double shifting this week - he gets called in as Duty Solicitor for North London lowlife.


----------



## subvertbeats (May 28, 2009)

cool , thanks


----------



## subvertbeats (May 28, 2009)

Ok, so fair chance given, but nobody has even contacted me.

Id like a refund please.

Not a great way to treat your members :/


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

subvertbeats said:


> Ok, so fair chance given, but nobody has even contacted me.
> 
> Id like a refund please.
> 
> Not a great way to treat your members :/


As far as I know they were sent out yesterday.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

The main problem is that everyone on the committee is spending a huge amount of time trying to finish off getting ready for the annual event. This has been the case for a good few weeks now and with the small amount man power we have to achieve this means other areas do at times fall behind.

I'm sorry you feel let down but this, but it's certainly not because of people neglecting the club, far from it in fact.

I have your membership card ready to post here which should be with you in a day or two at the most to complete your membership pack.


----------



## subvertbeats (May 28, 2009)

Thanks Nem and Wallsendmag.

Hopefully the badge will arrive today. I didnt really want a refund, I want the badge - I just didnt see any signs that I might get it any time soon.

I understand everyone is busy, but theres not really much excuse for total lack of communication. A quick PM, or email with status update(s) from you would have really helped here.

Im sure you can understand that taking payment for something but not shipping it for 6 weeks and having to have the customer come to the forum several times to ask you whats going on isnt the best way to keep people happy.

Anyway, look forward to getting the badge

B


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

All o/s orders are now sent out by recorded delivery.

Sorry for the delay.

We may be slow (sometimes - not always) but we are not dishonest or careless.

The club runs on good-will, especially on the part of those who do the running. All we ask sometimes is that our members show us a little good-will in return and choose to accept that we are an amatueur enthusiasts club, not a business in the normal sense. If our members order something, they will get it. Sometimes an order can be missed or other things have to take priority (or personal lives get hectic) but we do our best. Please folks, cut us a little slack! Take a chill=pill, no one's gonna diddle you for a £10 badge - or anything else for that matter!

Please confirm receipt of your badge on this thread, its only fair


----------



## subvertbeats (May 28, 2009)

Steady on mate, im not in the wrong here, and I havent accused anyone of being dishonest or trying to con me. I just think you can improve the way you run things.

Furthermore, I wasnt actually annoyed about *any* of this whatsoever until reading the last message above telling me to 'take a chill pill' and making out like I have a responsibility to post in here when the badge I ordered 6 weeks ago finally arrived.

Run by amateurs or not, im pretty sure the club doesnt just run solely on good-will as if it did there would be no membership fee, and all the items available in the store would be at cost.
Whatever your view on this is, my view is that there is little excuse for taking someones money and then shipping the order 6 weeks later with zero communication from you UNTIL the customer asks for some.

You can improve the way you do things in a few very simple ways with no cost to yourselves, and reduce the chance of pissing off your paying customers

1) Keep your customers informed. I wouldnt have been bothered *in the slightest* if someone had taken the time to contact me to explain what was going on.
2) If there are potential delays like this, then dont take payment until you are ready to ship.
3) If you are going to communicate something, then back up what you're saying with actions. After I wrote that message on the 8th July, first someone replied saying there were sent out on the 7th. I then get a PM on the 9th, telling me that they will be sent out that day or in the morning.
I finally get an email on Monday 13th saying the badge has been packed and will be sent out on Tuesday 14th.
Come on, how hard is it to pop a badge in an envelope and drop it at the PO?
4) If things do go a bit wayward like in this case, dont come onto the thread and make your customer out to be overreacting, and then demand action from them to post on the forum to show the rest of the world that you finally did sort things out. I would have done that anyway because I appreciate the benefit of good communication.
I dont need a passive aggressive 'its only fair' from someone to tell me that.

Any TT owners I meet I encourage them to join the club. I keep the cards in my car so that any TT's I see parked when Im in the car I can pop one under the wiper blade. I paid to join the club. I display the stickers in my windows. Ive bought merchanidise to support the club.

Bottom line is I felt let down, and had very little confidence about the way this side of the club is run.
You have an opportunity to make sure others dont share that same perception in the future.

Honest feedback.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

You honestly think we get paid for doing this ???


----------



## subvertbeats (May 28, 2009)

wallsendmag said:


> You honestly think we get paid for doing this ???


No, clearly not and I didnt say that any of you make any financial gain from the club. 
The club makes a profit on its merchandise and the membership fees and uses the money to contribute toward the funding of events, the magazine and such like. You charge advertising space on the forum, no doubt to cover hosting costs etc. 
This is your business model, and your business model is down to you. What you charge is down to you.
I was obviously happy paying my membership fee; likewise I was happy paying the price you set for the badge.
My feedback has been constructive, yet you're choosing to ignore that and go into defensive mode.

For the past 8 years Ive run a completely not for profit music forum, and a completely not for profit record label.
Im probably down about £4k over the years just on this, so believe me i very much understand when people do things out of love and passion for something.
So I dont run any of that professionally, purely out of love, and at a personal financial loss......BUT, when the forum members buy the records, I certainly deal with them promptly. If there is some reason that I cant ship th eorder to them within a couple of days, whatever that reason may be, I communicate to the paying customer immediately and make sure that I honour what I have said Ill do.
And I most certainly do not go on the forum then telling the paying customer to relax, take a chill pill and that they have a responsibility to post when they finally receive the order they paid for 6 weeks ago.
I think thats just plain rude. Until I read that post I was just quietly happy that Id be receiving my badge soon.

I offered you constructive criticism in several areas. Each point was constructive. 
Ways for you to improve this side of the club and the experience of other members .
I hoped that youd take the feedback on board and maybe try to change things, but instead it looks like you're choosing to be defensive and try to argue with me. Thats your choice.


----------



## plasmadaddy (May 30, 2009)

I'd imagine the "chill pill" comment was made in the best possible taste with no harm meant whatsoever.

There are way more important things going on for us all to worry about IMHO.........

As a new member, I'd love to see this all forgotten about so that I can go on enjoying everything that TTOC membership has to offer.

Just my 2 pennies worth, feel free to ignore me (I won't be offended in the slightest  )

P Daddy


----------



## subvertbeats (May 28, 2009)

plasmadaddy said:


> There are way more important things going on for us all to worry about IMHO.........


Thats for sure mate 

Ive offered constructive criticism following a bad experience. Im happy to be a member of this club, and want to see it grow, and want to help minimize the chance of others having the same negative experience that I did.
I gave the feedback in good spirit, being careful to always remain constructive.
What people do with that feedback is out of my hands.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Honest feedback is always appreciated. Most of the above has already been taken on board in one way or another and the results of which will be shared at the club AGM this week. The minutes of which will be sent out to all members if they are unable to attend, so either way I hope you'll see we are taking measure to see situations like this not re-occur.

One point I will clarify from above is that this forum (the TT Forum) does not belong to the TT Owners Club, we simply share the facilities here and have no input or demand on the financial side of this website.

The money we take from memberships only just covers the magazine production, leaving events to be paid for from the small amount we make on club merchandise and the few adverts on the TTOC site and in absoluTTe.

As I said in my PM, I apologise for the delay and further complications with this order.


----------



## subvertbeats (May 28, 2009)

Nick, thanks for replying and for the PM.

Im glad its not fallen on deaf ears. I have no problems with any of you guys and thank you for the hard work you put in - through personal experience I know that whilst rewarding at some times, often it can seem like a lot of work for nothing. My comments were never personal, and I havent been looking for any kind of apologies, or any form of compensation, nor do I expect any, or feel I have the right to demand any. Again, the only point of me writing all this in this thread has been to try and improve experiences for myself and other customers in the future.


----------

